# my first shawl with handspun



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

This is my first shawl with hand spun. It's romney wool lace weight. 



















It took a whole lot less than I thought so I have almost enough for a second shawl :sing:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh My!!! That is gorgeous!!! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

breathtaking. wow
i want to make a lace shawl with homespun yarn too but too intimidated by the work.
what are the specs. for your yarn?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous! 

Look at all those perfect bobbles. How many wraps are in each bobble?
(I am not very good at catching every wrap on my bobbles)

Spectacular knitting!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

22 wraps per inch, 2 ply. From a three year old romney ewe.

the bobbles are a seven stich "nupp".


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! that is beautiful work!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

You do lovely work!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh my! Absolutely beautiful!!!!!! I think I would frame that  Is that lily of the valley?


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 8, 2010)

Just beautiful.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

ohhhhh how nice!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Breathtaking is right! I had to remind myself to breathe again when I saw this. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I'd be afraid to wear it worrying something would happen to it. 

Job beyond well done!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

A family heirloom..... what pattern is that?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

The pattern comes from my second favorite knitted lace book: "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and is the triangular summer shawl. It is a lilly of the valley pattern. 

It's being given to my grandmother. I have yet to decide which pattern I want for my shawl...... there are just soooo many pretty ones. I guess that I'll have to do them all. lol


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Stunning! Wow!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think your grandmother is a very lucky woman. I think it is a perfect gift too!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i have that book too. 
did you do a two ply yarn? or is it a single?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

It's a two ply. I have been told that two ply is stronger than one ply - even when the same diameter. I don't know if that true but figured that if I'm going to spend the time on a shawl I want it to last. I also love the look of plyed yarn.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Lovely work on the shawl. Congratulations on getting it finished. Your grandmother will love it for the warmth and soft, light weight to wear. A knitted hug!!

I also have that book, purchased as a future goal when I am a better knitter. SOMEDAY I will make a project from there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Stunning!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

As the other posters have said, its just stunningly beautiful!!
I bet your grandmother is going to be one happy woman.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Just Wow! That is totally stunning!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

So fine. I so admire the intricate detailed work.
Well done!
jd


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Gorgeous!

A single ply tends to pull in one direction. When you ply more than one together it adjusts itself. Of course, I had to google "nup", pronounced "nupe" and found a tutorial on u-tube on making nups for that shawl by Nancy Bush. There is another tutorial of a woman making them in a different way as well.


----------

